# Call Of Duty World At War Can Not Connect To Online Services



## Derek13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok this error is really starting to bug me, I have had this error for a good 2-3 weeks (estimating) now. I have tried turning my firewall completely off to see if it had something to do with that, that did nothing. I have tried turning my router to DMZ mode to allow all ports open, still didnt work. I looked this error up everywhere and people were only getting this error in Novemeber. Someone please help me. 

Windows Vista Home Premium
Service Pack 1
Model: ProMagix E2055
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz
Memory (RAM) 3.00GB
System type: 32-bit Operating System
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3850
PS: My computer has ran this game perfectly fine before.


----------



## mattckd (Apr 9, 2009)

have exactly the same problem"cannot connect to online service" i own the PC DVD of COD5
had this error since the begining of 2009 its really getting on my nerves, ive tried port forwading and reinstalling cod5 but still wont work. this problem is only with cod5 all my other games work E.g.COD4, farcry 2, rainbow six vegas 2.

plz i really wanna play this


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

To both of you, what is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## mattckd (Apr 9, 2009)

my modem is a netgear D3834 V3 i have a Belkin 54G wireless router but i dont tend to use the wireless for gaming.
COD5 worked before the start of this year and i could play cod5 but the problem started at the begining of this year.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Follow this guide for opening the ports (COD5 may also need 28930-28960 open.)

If your setup is like this:
Netgear modem>Belkin router>PC, then extra forwarding will need to be done, because the Netgear modem may also work as a router. What you will need to do, is connect directly to the modem, and follow this guide for forwarding in the modem. There is a difference, however. Instead of using your static IP to forward in the modem, use the WAN IP listed in the status page of the Belkin router.


----------

